# Looking for DVD/video source: Bach/Wolff



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

There was previously posted on Youtube a video of Hugh Wolff conducting Toccata and Fugue in D minor BWV 565, orchestration by Stokowski. The Youtube video has recently been removed for copyright infringement. The video was recorded in a beautiful church. Other sources indicate that the orchestra was the Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, but I'm not sure. I'm looking for the source DVD/video for this clip, as it is a favorite of mine and my son's. I've been on Hugh Wolff's site and nothing like this is listed on his discography.

Can anyone help?


----------

